# AFL betting thread



## bossofbetting (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi, guys! I will try to predict 2019 season of AFL with ROI 4-5%. Maybe it is not the most popular sport at the forum, but it will be very interesting. Subscribe for my thread. If you have any questions - welcome.


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 20, 2019)

#1

Adelaide Crows vs Gold Coast Suns (21.04.2019)

Pick:H2 +32.5 
Odds:1.91
Bookie: Bet365
Bet:$100

my full preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/adelaide-crows-vs-gold-coast-suns-21-04-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 22, 2019)

#1 lost


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 23, 2019)

#2  Richmond Tigers vs Melbourne Demons (24.04.2019)
Pick:H1 -13.5
Odds:1.91
Bookie: WilliamHill
Bet:$100
My full match review here - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/richmond-tigers-vs-melbourne-demons-24-04-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 24, 2019)

#2 won


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 24, 2019)

#3 Essendon Bombers vs Collingwood Magpies (25.04.2019)

Pick:H2 -11.5 
Odds:2.00 
Bookie: 1xbet 
Bet:$100

my full preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/essendon-bombers-vs-collingwood-magpies-25-04-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 25, 2019)

#3 lost

#4 Port Adelaide Power vs North Melbourne Kangaroos (26.04.2019)

Pick:H1 -24.5 
Odds:1.91
Bookie: WilliamHill 
Bet:$100

my preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/port-adelaide-power-vs-north-melbourne-kangaroos-26-04-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 26, 2019)

#4 lost

#5 Fremantle Dockers vs Western Bulldogs (27.04.2019)

Pick:H1 -15.5 
Odds:1.91 
Bookie: WilliamHill 
Bet:$100

my preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/fremantle-dockers-vs-western-bulldogs-27-04-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (Apr 27, 2019)

#5 won


----------



## bossofbetting (May 1, 2019)

#6 Brisbane Lions vs Sydney Swans (04.05.2019)

Pick:H1 -14.5 
Odds:1.91 
Bookie: WilliamHill 
Bet:$100

full preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/brisbane-lions-vs-sydney-swans-04-05-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (May 1, 2019)

#7 Melbourne Demons vs Hawthorn Hawks (04.05.2019)

Pick:H2 -1.5 
Odds:1.91 
Bookie: WilliamHill 
Bet:$100

full preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/melbourne-demons-vs-hawthorn-hawks-04-05-2019


----------



## bossofbetting (May 1, 2019)

#8 Geelong Cats vs Essendon Bombers (05.05.2019)

Pick:H1 -12.5
Odds:1.91 
Bookie: WilliamHill 
Bet:$100

full preview - https://bossofbetting.com/afl/geelong-cats-vs-essendon-bombers-05-05-2019


----------

